# Clever?!



## carla-rae (Dec 27, 2011)

morning all!

Well I consider my dog to be very clever (brag!!!) At 11 weeks he has learnt, sit, come and stay, he sits before I let him out & into the house & when he comes in he goes staright to the towel on the floor & sits & waits for me to take my shoes off & go over to him to wipe his paws (houseproud! )
so why, why, why, why, why is he not getting wees outside/on the paper?!!! He sometimes does one on the floor immediately after a long play in the garden?! A couple of evenings ago he did 7, yes 7 wees on my kitchen floor in 1 hour! 
I'm using the method of ignoring but praise when he gets it right - any other tips? 
I know he's a baby, perhaps I'm just expecting too much??
Also he does wee when left in his crate, I was wondering should I put newspaper in there? People have mentioned that having paper in his crate will encourage him to wee? what do you peeps do?

have a great day folks xx carla xx


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Im looking forward to my wee ones bladders getting bigger so they can hold longer. Like yours they can go several times in an hour and then not for ages so I have plenty of kitchen roll at the ready. Quite a few folk have said they noticed a difference after the pups were 12 weeks old. So Im holding onto that thought LOL

There are differences of opinion on using paper in the crate. Some people do it and recommend it, I dont. I dont want my pups to use the crate as when they are older Im going to use it as a place to put them when I dont want them to go and Im trying to lengthen the time they hold on. So it really is up to you. Most things in dogs you will find greatly differening opinions so have to make your own mind up how you want to do things once you have looked into them.

This poo (and wee) will pass....

Oh and if bragging is allowed.... Mitzy and Peppa both sit and down. Mitzy high fives, retrieves spins both ways on command and does a nose touch. All in a non distraction environment. Prob wouldnt do any of it with anyone watching LOL


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I followed the hour rule and on the hour every hour i would take him outside and give the command (wee wee) and wait until he did it then we'd have a play with a ball for a bit then back in doors.
There was still the odd accident as they cant hold their bladder for too long at this age.
Apart from the first week i never put paper down or puppy pads as i didnt want to teach him that it was ok to go in the house.

I always tried to pop him out for a wee before bed (even though sometimes he was sleepy and fell asleep outside on the lawn),to be honest he sometimes goes at 7pm and then dosnt go again till the morning now, he seems to have very good bladder control.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Like people every puppy is different, some have much better bladder control than others therefore in my mind there is no one correct method you have to do what suits you and your circumstances. I leave a puppy pad in Hatties crate if I go out, she has very rarely used it but I feel less time constrained as I know she can pee without soiling her bed if she has to. She has probably only used it twice and it has not encouraged her to use her crate as a toilet. Now she is older 15 weeks she can go for several hours between pees but then may need to do several in a short period of time. If you shut me in a small room and I was not able to use the loo no ammount of 'training' would make me hang on I would just get stressed!


----------



## carla-rae (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for your replies, what a clever girl Mitzy is 
I'm thinking that maybe when I take him out for 'toilet' we end up playing around for a while too, perhaps he just considers going outside as playtime?? Maybe I should come straight in with him sometimes.
referring to your comment sue about being shut in a room and becoming stressed, the back door is usually open (unless its raining) so he can come & go and having 2 young boys to play with he's in and out to the garden all of the time. I do put paper in one half of the crate 'just incase' but it's always wet in the morning, saturated in fact!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

It's definitely important to make the outside time as a time for going to the toilet first. I always put the emphasis on the word 'outside' on the way out and then whichever word for toilet. Once they have been to the toilet, then they can play for a while. If he doesn't go immediately, bring him back in and then try again a little later but always go outside for toilet first.

As to puppy pads, I really don't think they teach pups to use them at all. They are very good to have in case of accidents. We have always had one, and still do, in the crate and it was only wet for a very short while - no more than 6 times. I think people worry too much about their dogs getting used to it and get up throughout the night to avoid it, which must be very tiring! I originally thought if it takes a little longer this way then I'd rather get my sleep but as it turned out, they have hardly been used at all.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

carla-rae said:


> Thanks for your replies, what a clever girl Mitzy is
> I'm thinking that maybe when I take him out for 'toilet' we end up playing around for a while too, perhaps he just considers going outside as playtime?? Maybe I should come straight in with him sometimes.
> referring to your comment sue about being shut in a room and becoming stressed, the back door is usually open (unless its raining) so he can come & go and having 2 young boys to play with he's in and out to the garden all of the time. I do put paper in one half of the crate 'just incase' but it's always wet in the morning, saturated in fact!


I think you have to be careful as he will start to learn that once he's done a wee etc he has to go back inside(boring!) by playing after they get an extra treat so will be more willing to do their business ,if you do something different after each wee break he wont get used to it 
ie: play ball outside
Training with treats
Take him inside for a play
Take him for a short lead walk when he can go outside.

This way he wont get bored and it will be mentally stimulating.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am sure it has been said..but he's a baby.


----------

